# MOZART POLL - what are your favourite piano variations ?



## jacob (Jun 2, 2014)

12 Variations in C major on a Menuet by Johann Christian Fischer, K. 179
6 Variations in G major on "Mio car Adone" from the opera "La fiera di Venezia" by Antonio Salieri, K. 180
9 Variations in C major on the arietta "Lison dormait" from the opera "Julie" by Nicolas Dezède, K. 264
12 Variations in C major on the French song "Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman", K. 265
8 Variations in F major on the choir "Dieu d'amour" from the opera "Les mariages samnites" by André Grétry, K. 352
12 Variations in E major on the French song "La belle Françoise", K. 353
12 Variations in E major on the Romance "Je suis Lindor" from "Le Barbier de Seville" by Pierre Beaumarchais, music by Antoine-Laurent Baudron, K. 354
6 Variations in F major on the aria "Salve tu, Domine" from the opera "I filosofi immaginarii" by Giovanni Paisiello, K. 398
10 Variations in G major on the aria "Unser dummer Pöbel meint" from "La rencontre imprévue" by Christoph Willibald Gluck, K. 455
8 Variations in A major on "Come un agnello" from "Fra i due litiganti il terzo gode" by Giuseppe Sarti, K. 460
12 Variations on an Allegretto in B♭ major, K. 500
9 Variations in D major on a Menuet by Jean-Pierre Duport, K. 573
8 Variations in F major on the song "Ein Weib ist das herrlichste Ding" from the Singspiel "Der dumme Gartner" by Benedikt Schack, K. 613


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Easily, the 6 Variations in F major on the aria "Salve tu, Domine" by Giovanni Paisiello, K. 398. Nice tune, and I like what Mozart did with it. Don't like that cadenza sort of thing, that I feel Mozart reuses too often in concertos, with the trills and then the scale run to go back to the chord of the tune.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

K.573 ...............


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

My favorite (piano)variations? Not by Mozart, but either Haydn's f-minor variations Hoboken XVII:6 or Beethovens Eroica variations.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

They are all excellent.

*K500*





*K265*





*K455*





*K613*


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

his mature works (generally speaking K380+)


----------

